# MDMA weed, acid weed, shroom weed, speed weed



## hayzy (Nov 13, 2008)

alright weird question but just had the thought that maybe you could add Mollie(mdma) to bud and have some side affects, does anyone have any experience with this kinda thing, and is it even possible. I was thinking adding some to soil or the water bucket would have any crazy affects in the weed or it could just kill it. Lookin for answers so any thoughts are tight.


----------



## hayzy (Nov 13, 2008)

wonder if you added mollie powder to the soil if it would make u roll when u smoke....
kinda sounds dumb but who knows


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Nov 13, 2008)

i wouldnt try putting any other chemicals besides nutes in your soil/hydro 
maybe sprinkle it in a blunt before you smoke? just a thought


----------



## slurms mckenzie (Nov 13, 2008)

Im not sure it works like that. I would say your best just dropping some molly and then smoking some good weed with it. That way nothing is wasted.


----------



## hayzy (Nov 13, 2008)

lol i feel yall its just interesting to think about cause mollie is just a chemical after all, so if the plant can suck it up maybe it will fuck u up, someone prolly has tried this i would assume....add a couple Buddas to the ol water jug


----------



## oceanhaze (Feb 7, 2009)

thats interesting...but how do we know if the plant would actually absorb it. i guess we could try it. 
ive never smoked mdma before but i have sure tryed it!


i guess i prefer to just pop in some acid than doing xtc


----------



## Ph4Y5e (Feb 11, 2009)

ive heard stories and rumours about people adding chemicals such as Speed, MDMA, LSD PCP to weed during the curing process kinda like putting it in a vase of chemical laced water and letting it suck it up directly via the stem and not the roots.. and apparently it adds those pyschoactive properties to the smoked weed...This would be like the Dye in a Vase kinda experiment we all did as kids..


----------



## ProfessorMembrane (Feb 11, 2009)

Since both LSD and Psilocybin are delicate compounds which do not respond well to heat, it would stand to reason that neither smoking them nor lacing marijuana with them for smoking would be productive.

Other chemicals which are suitable for smoking can be easily sprinkled on Cannabis flowers in order to combine their effects, just as one does with kif.


----------



## DeweY (Feb 11, 2009)

i Call It ManD


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ph4Y5e said:


> ive heard stories and rumours about people adding chemicals such as Speed, MDMA, LSD PCP to weed during the curing process kinda like putting it in a vase of chemical laced water and letting it suck it up directly via the stem and not the roots.. and apparently it adds those pyschoactive properties to the smoked weed...This would be like the Dye in a Vase kinda experiment we all did as kids..



FDD did this with food coloring

it worked pretty well just gave off a terrible taste he said

so i could see that actually working


----------



## shepj (Feb 14, 2009)

If you used speed, it would have to be methamphetamine and not amphetamine. (you guys can look up why, would have to do with amphetamine freebase sucking the cock). And that is a turn off for most people.

I've heard of this being done with mescaline, I don't know if it's true.

LSD and Psilocybin break down in high temperatures I believe, so again shit.

I didn't know you could smoke MDMA? But I suppose if you could it might work.

You could try throwing some heroin into it.. works when smoked.

But again, this is all theory, until we find someone willing to experiment throwing some of their money away to see if the plant 1) even absorbs the chemicals and 2) distributes the chemicals into the buds and isn't absorbed by the leafs or stems and such.. 
then iuno wat to say.


----------



## fat sam (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah it wont work, the shit needs to be broken down to be sucked up to the plants roots, so basicly your breaking down the fairly unstable amphetamine molecule in order to get it to go in to the plant, you would be better off sprinkling the shit on top of a bowl...remember chewy's


----------

